# I have invited all the available villagers to my campsite!



## Livvy (Jan 24, 2018)

Yay. I'm excited. This was my first goal, got all 55. I'm excited for them to add more! Next, I want to max out all my amenities. What are your goals? Have you completed any recently?


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 24, 2018)

I have:

~Invited all 55 villagers to my campsite
~Maxed out my RV expansions and paid off the final loan
~Maxed out all the amenities
~Reached max friendship (level 20) with 42 of 55 villagers 
~Crafted all available furniture
~Purchased every available item from the marketplace (clothes and furniture)
~Completed every event, stretch goal and timed goal

My goals now are to collect all the floral clothes & furniture, and max out friendship levels with the remaining 13 villagers.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 24, 2018)

Livvy said:


> Yay. I'm excited. This was my first goal, got all 55. I'm excited for them to add more! Next, I want to max out all my amenities. What are your goals? Have you completed any recently?



Congrats! I am very close to this. Yesterday I got my last piece of needed furniture crafted, so they are all available to be invited. Just have to actually do the inviting! LOL My next goal will be to get them all up to level 15 and craft their special items. I've gotten about 6 done so far, so that will take awhile.

I'm also slowly working on amenities, which will be my next focus when I'm done with the campers' special items.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 24, 2018)

I have invited all villigers to my camp..I have 20 more special items to make I'm trying to get the rest of  my villagers to 15 now. Im currently on the 150000 upgrade on the RV...I have purchased everything in the marketplace... Right now my goals are to finish crafting flower stuff and pay off my RV. Also finish crafting the special items. I guess I'm everywhere lol


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 24, 2018)

I've completed all the special events, but the rest I take slowly. Mostly, I have ongoing decorating goals. The rest just kind of happens when it happens.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 25, 2018)

I am working on getting all of the amenities first so I can max more friendships. I'd invite more villagers, but I am forever low on cotton. Why does the sleek side table even need cotton? There is nothing soft about it.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't seem to be low on cotton too often actually! I usually fulfill extra requests for penguins and other species that give cotton, and I redeem the Nintendo points when you link your account so that I can use them to buy extra cotton too. Haha That seems to suffice actually.


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 26, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> I have:
> 
> ~Invited all 55 villagers to my campsite
> ~Maxed out my RV expansions and paid off the final loan
> ...


Going off this nice list,

~Invite all 55 villagers: done
~Maxed out my RV expansions and paid off the final loan: haven't paid the 250k, but I have the money
~Maxed out all the amenities: I have 4 days until done
~Reached max friendship (level 20): Everyone is 18 or 19. I have calculated 11 days left, but that'll surely slow down as the 20s get in the way.
~Crafted all available furniture: I need the sparkle stones to finish.
~Purchased every available item from the marketplace: Rainbow plaid pants. That's all that stands in my way!
~Completed every event, stretch goal and timed goal: done (minus the 40/40 gold winter butterflies, but screw that)
~Collect all the floral clothes & furniture: I laid out a plan and am currently growing all the purchasable flowers I need. It'll be a while until I actually make everything.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 28, 2018)

Livvy said:


> I don't seem to be low on cotton too often actually! I usually fulfill extra requests for penguins and other species that give cotton, and I redeem the Nintendo points when you link your account so that I can use them to buy extra cotton too. Haha That seems to suffice actually.



Oh yeah, I forgot that you could get cotton from club Nintendo. I don't like most of the other rewards any more so I should probably do that.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 28, 2018)

*Goals: All Stretch & Event Goals Completed (since I started playing)*

*Furniture: 347/484*
✔ Collected all Market Place Furniture
✔ Collected all Special & Event Furniture
- 55 Villager Pictures remaining
- 25 Special Request Items remaining
- 12 Floral Bears remaining
- 37 Floral Furniture remaining
- 6 Potted Plants remaining

*Clothes: 205/230*
✔ Crafted all Craft-able Clothes
- 12 Market Place Clothes remaining
- 13 Floral Clothes remaining

*Amenities: 15/16*
✔ Crafted most (see below)
✔ Maxed most (see below)
- Hot-Air Balloon: 5 Levels remaining
- Tree House: 1 Level remaining
- Merry-Go-Round: 2 Levels remaining
- Pool Set: 4 Levels remaining
- Rock Stage: 2 Levels remaining

*Contacts & Friendships: 43/55 Invited*
✔ Ability to invite every villager (holding onto some for future Host the Most)
✔ 35/55 Level 15 or higher (have requested special items)
- 20 Friendships under level 15

**Special Note: I started playing 3 weeks after the initial release of Pocket Camp*


----------



## joelmm (Jan 28, 2018)

Goals: All Stretch & Timed Goals Completed

Furniture: 264/482

Clothes: 166/230

Amenities: 14/16

Special: 64/64

Others: 32/37

Contacts & Friendships: 51/55 Invited


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow... and I thought I was doing quite well. Some of you are smashing it.

First 51 villagers at level 17, about to turn 18. The latest 4 sat in camp playing catch up. Mid level 16.
All furniture and clothes crafted (except special requests. See below)
First 44 special requests crafted. Then I ran out of sparkle stones.
Hot air balloon maxed. Other tier 3 amenities just about to turn level 4. (Wish Id known about the 10 point thing for type matching way earlier though).
All market items except a denim skirt.
Final loan has 30k on it.
Gardening Im just getting into. I only have each potted plant and the topiaries. I really got my head around how the plants work this weekend though. It's so clever, I love it. It'll take ages to do though, even optimally. Especially when garden space has to be used for gardening events.
Speaking of events, all events complete.
Max craft, inventory and market box slots.
Tom Nook and KK chairs...

Something no one is mentioning is OK motors. I dont have any special paint jobs bar the log in goal one and the Rover one. The leaf tickets arent worth it, and why use bells on half a collection?


----------



## ESkill (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy moly, I've been playing since day one and I'm so far behind everyone haha. I've only got like 15 guests at my campsite. I'm working on upgrading my amenities so I haven't been able to craft that much furniture. My highest friendship level is I think 13 or 14. Still working on paying off my loan. Basically I'm not close to completing anything haha


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 29, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> I have:
> 
> ~Invited all 55 villagers to my campsite
> ~Maxed out my RV expansions and paid off the final loan
> ...



Woah, do you buy leaf tickets or are Ftp?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ESkill said:


> Holy moly, I've been playing since day one and I'm so far behind everyone haha. I've only got like 15 guests at my campsite. I'm working on upgrading my amenities so I haven't been able to craft that much furniture. My highest friendship level is I think 13 or 14. Still working on paying off my loan. Basically I'm not close to completing anything haha


I know... I've played since the Australian release and I'm sooo beging or something lol only finally got lvl 2 amenities rlly recently..


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 30, 2018)

> Woah, do you buy leaf tickets or are Ftp?


 
No, I haven't bought any leaf tickets and I have over a thousand saved up.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow, you guys are on top of it! I wish I had more time to play. I've been neglecting Pocket Camp to study now that the new semester has started! Haha I'm excited about the new villagers they just added though. As well as all the other stuff. You guys provided me with a good goal list!


----------

